# 17" front 18" rear.



## Kurtherogto (Feb 20, 2009)

i believe the corvettes are set like this but would this hinder my allignment/ is this stupid? also, how wide can i go w/o rub? 285?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

C-5 vettes are 17X8.5 and 18X9.5 stock, Z06 1" bigger on width. C-6 are 18s and 19s.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

one problem that a lot of people run into when they try soemthing like this, is that they try to put the same height tires on the car. the problem with doing this on unequal diameter rims, is that the front tire will have more sidewall than the rear and that looks real bad. I've seen many people do it, and if they don't go with different heights, most are unhappy with the look afterwards

if you go with different sized rims, you need to go with a taller tire in the rear, and on the GTO this takes away from the already minimal handling characteristics this car has in stock form


----------

